# Gmail App NON threaded view?



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if this is possible? I would like my email to just be displayed one by one in the app because I get a lot of repeats and I need to delete certain ones and keep others. But they come in the same thread so I i can't delete just one..

Galaxy Nexus+Eclipse+Zen+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Please post questions in the general forum. The application forum is for developers to post applications only.

Thank you (topic also moved to the General forum)


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

yarly said:


> Please post questions in the general forum. The application forum is for developers to post applications only.
> 
> Thank you (topic also moved to the General forum)


Yes I realized that after the fact. Sorry about that.

Anybody?

Galaxy Nexus+Eclipse+Zen+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------

